# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Chứng thư số là gì và nó có vai trò như thế nào đối với hóa đơn điện tử?

## hoangmitek

Hóa đơn điện tử hiện nay đang dần thay thế và soán ngôi hóa đơn giấy truyền thống bởi sự tiện lợi của nó. Việc khởi tạo hóa đơn điện tử là hoạt động tạo định dạng cho hóa đơn, thiết lập nội dung và hình thức của hóa đơn điện tử của doanh nghiệp phát hành hóa đơn. *Hóa đơn điện tử* được lưu trữ trên phương tiện điện tử của các bên theo quy định của pháp luật. Vậy một hóa đơn điện tử được lập sẽ có hiệu lực như thế nào, hay những yếu tố nào có thể tạo nên một hóa đơn điện tử hoàn chỉnh cho cả bên bán và bên mua.

*Chứng thư số - Một trong những yếu tố không thể thiếu để giúp một hóa đơn điện tử được hoàn chỉnh. Vậy chứng thư số là gì?*

Chứng thư số đảm bảo tính toàn vẹn của hóa đơn điện tử.

Chứng thư số hay còn được gọi là chứng thư điện tử là thông điệp dữ liệu do tổ chức cung cấp dịch vụ chứng thực chữ ký điện tử phát hành nhằm xác nhận cơ quan, tổ chức, cá nhân được chứng thực là người ký chữ ký điện tử.

- Chứng thư điện tử sử dụng để ký trên hóa đơn điện tử, đảm bảo:

Chống từ chối bởi người ký.Đảm bảo tính toàn vẹn của HĐĐT trong qua trình lưu trữ, truyền nhận.

- Chứng thư điện tử có thời hạn hiệu lực và có thể bị hủy bỏ hoặc thu hồi bởi nhà cung cấp dịch vụ chứng thư điện tử.

Cùng với việc triển khai sử dụng hóa đơn điện tử trở thành xu hướng tất yếu trong tương lai gần, thì việc chủ động đăng ký và sử dụng hóa đơn điện tử sẽ là một giải pháp tuyệt vời và thích ứng nhanh với cuộc Cách mạng 4.0 dành  cho Doanh nghiệp. MiTAX™ cũng chính là một trong những giải pháp tốt nhất, giúp doanh nghiệp cung cấp cho khách hàng một quy trình kế toán dễ dàng và thuận tiện.

Ngoài các lợi ích kể trên, MiTAX™ còn giúp cho doanh nghiệp trở nên hiện đại hóa, tra cứu dữ liệu nhanh chóng, tối ưu trong quản lí, linh hoạt trong sử dụng…

*Vậy MiTAX™ hỗ trợ khách hàng của mình như thế nào?*

MiTAX™ hỗ trợ hoàn tất *thủ tục đăng ký hóa đơn điện tử* với cơ quan Thuế cho doanh nghiệp.Là phần mềm duy nhất cho phép doanh nghiệp cài đặt dùng thử với 100 hóa đơn mà không mất một khoảng phí nào.Đội ngũ tư vấn kỹ thuật miễn phí 24/7, sẵn sàng hỗ trợ mọi thắc mắc về hóa đơn điện tử.Liên hệ MiTAX™ qua LiveChat trực tuyến trên webiste.Đăng ký với MiTAX™.Hotline: 19001238

>>Đăng kí ngay hôm nay để nhận được 100 hóa đơn miễn phí đầu tiên đến từ MiTAX™.

*_ Lưu ý:

Hóa đơn điện tử chỉ có giá trị pháp lý khi Quý khách thực hiện đầy đủ các bước đăng ký theo hướng dẫn tại Thông tư 32/2011/TT-BTC của Bộ Tài chính ngày 14/3/2011.Vui lòng tham khảo các bài trong blog của trang web này hoặc gọi số 19001238 để được tư vấn thêm về thủ tục triển khai sử dụng hóa đơn điện tử.
_

----------

